# Bank of America account in Canada



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Wierd question but does anyone know about Bank of America in Canada? Can I keep my account with them while I live in Canada? I still have a couple of credit card bills that I pay through my bank of america. 

Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lonestar said:


> Wierd question but does anyone know about Bank of America in Canada? Can I keep my account with them while I live in Canada? I still have a couple of credit card bills that I pay through my bank of america.
> 
> Thank you.


I believe that Bank of America is strictly a wholesale operation in Canada. You should consult your BofA branch to determine the answer to your question.


----------

